# SPRING TRADE



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

If anyone would like to do a spring trade just post your name with the number of your entry. for example

1.shew97

2.?

3.?

I will draw the numbers in pairs in two weeks.

I think this will be a good way to start off spring.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

1.shew97


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I do like a good group trade.

2. TSM


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Sounds fun. Great idea Michael.

3 quentin


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

4.ghost


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

5. YSYEO


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm... ah why not.

6. Blade


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice idea 

7. E.G.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

8 Newbslingshotter


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

9. Arnisador78

Yeah buddy.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Sure why not.

Irish shooter.


----------



## Irishshooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Sure why not.

10.irish shooter.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

11.jjh


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

12.... I'm in. Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

As of this moment I have to respectfully withdraw my name as I just had a lot fall into my lap. Sorry guys n gals


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

No problem who ever joins next will be number 3


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Leon13 I am in for number 13


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

3. Crimson owl


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

leon13 said:


> Leon13 I am in for number 13


Were you waiting for your number to come up? Nice.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > Leon13 I am in for number 13
> ...


Yes


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

1. shew97

2. TSM

3. Crimson owl

4. ghost

5. YSYEO

6. Blade

7. E.G.

8. Newbslingshoter

9. Arnisador78

10. Irishshooter

11. JJH

12. Stinger

13. leon13

I think i will run this till Friday and do the drawing Saturday.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Aww heck, count me in Shew!! We need to have an even number don't we?

#14 Devil's Son In Law


----------



## go-to-slinger (Jun 26, 2014)

Sounds like some good fun

15. go - to - slinger


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

You know I love a good trade, Im defiantly in 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

1. shew97

2. TSM

3. Crimson owl

4. ghost

5. YSYEO

6. Blade

7. E.G.

8. Newbslingshoter

9. Arnisador78

10. Irishshooter

11. JJH

12. Stinger

13. leon13

14. Devil's Son In Law

15. go - to - slinger

16. HP Slingshots


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

Count me in too!

#17 - joe_mcdogwad


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If I am not too late.

#18 Flipgun.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

guessing this trade fell through or did it get moved to somewhere eles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

no i forgot but im going to end it and pair the people up. sorry about the delay


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Crimson owl & Devils son in law

TSM & Flipgun

Blade & joe_mcdogwad

Arnisador78 & E.G.

Leon13 & Irishshooter

Ghost & YSYEO

Stinger & shew97

Newbslingshoter & go-to-slinger

JJH & HP SLINGSHOTS

I drew the names out of a hat and the first two were paired and so on. When you get your trade goodies post some pictures here


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay! I get TSM to build for me! :headbang:

Oh Craq! I have to build for TSM! anic:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I just finished up an awesome trade.





























I was paired up with flipgun, who was gracious enough to send me two fantastic shooters; one Axiom inspired, super thin waist gem and a little tabbed natty with a pinky loop that is tons-o-fun to shoot. He also sent along a beautiful slab of unknown wood that he says smells like honey when it's worked. Thanks Paul! I owe you, man.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

@TSM & flipgun what a nice Trade 
Cheerio


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice write up Shane. Found my camera and after a brewski or twoski I'll get your send on the screen!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

......aaaannnddd I find the chip for my camera!

TSM sent me this nice chunky shooter. The main frame is stranded bamboo laminated with Mora, Cypress and African Mahogany. It is sanded very well with quite a natural feel. I will be shooting this one a while! Thanx Shane.

Trades Rule.


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

what are we on

#14 fred45

how will this work?


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

darn looks like I missed it


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't forget to post pics of your trade! I'm super interested to see what everybody got!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I will be sending my part to E.G. Next week. Sorry I've been really busy, but it's coming.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys let my know when the next one is


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm also very busy, but I will try to send my part of trade as soon as possible.


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

My end of the trade from Blade showed up on Friday! I made him a custom Mule style slingshot, and in return, he made me this AWESOME knife! I couldn't be more pleased, I definitely feel like I hit the jackpot in this trade. ^__^


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That rules!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

joe_mcdogwad said:


> My end of the trade from Blade showed up on Friday! I made him a custom Mule style slingshot, and in return, he made me this AWESOME knife! I couldn't be more pleased, I definitely feel like I hit the jackpot in this trade. ^__^


 :shocked: ...blink. That is awesome! Right on guys.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Danged nice piece there!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is the sweet natty I got from Ghost. He also sent some lead. I sure do like me some snakeskin!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Ill get photos of the freaking awesome (just wait till you see it guys, you'll say the same thing) mule you made me up later today Tedd.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

joe_mcdogwad said:


> My end of the trade from Blade showed up on Friday! I made him a custom Mule style slingshot, and in return, he made me this AWESOME knife! I couldn't be more pleased, I definitely feel like I hit the jackpot in this trade. ^__^


Wow That is NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Beauty shot!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought I posted this but I guess I did not and would like to apologize to youshootyoureyeout it a hope sling shoot blue and white fits my hand better than oh glove double band and it can be shot out orttf it's awesome.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Spring trade from youshootyoureyeout hope blue and white fits better than o.j.glove shoots great thanks again thought I posted this earlier.


----------

